# Identify this algae



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Are they easy to remove by hand or stick quite hard?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Sounds like BBA, usually due to a inbalance in the tank, usually high phosphates....

http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/eve/ubb.x?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=8796060812&m=3256098022


Is your tank planted? If so what are your water specs?(nitrates,phosphates, ph, kh,etc)

jason


----------



## DennisRB (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the link, but I can't spot the offender in those pics. 

It is fairly heavily planted, I have never checked my water parameters. I do 50% water changes every week because of tannins and up until last week the tank was very heavily overstocked. I got rid of most of the fish and I am now feeding a fraction of what I used to. I started using flourish a month ago. I had some of this algae then but now its getting worse. I wanted to stop using the fert but my giant hygro is starting to yellow so I continued its use.


----------



## DennisRB (Apr 13, 2004)

They are sort of hard to remove. I actually have to pull it off, it wont brush off.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

DennisRB said:


> They are sort of hard to remove. I actually have to pull it off, it wont brush off.


Dennis, it really sounds like BBA(black brush algae). I would get some readings on your tank water... BBA seems to like high phosphates, higher PH(above7.0) and lower C02 levels.... I had a nasty battle in my tank, lost a lot of plants until I figured out how to fight it....


I would start by getting at least readings for Kh, Ph, Nitrates, Phosphates... Then we can find out your problems solution... 

Jason


----------



## DennisRB (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks. I will try to get some test kits soon.

I had a look at the few pics of BBA in your link. It does not look like that black fuzzy stuff. It looks more like staghorn. So far most of it is about 3mm to 10mm long, but some pieces are almost 1 inch. It grows anywhere, and each individual piece branches out like dear antlers with only a few limbs here and there. If you know what I mean? The branching seems quite random. Does this help?

Damn, I just read what it says under my title "algae grower" How depressing  lol


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey Dennis,

Sounds like you have staghorn algae to me. http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6530

Mine ran it's course in about 2 weeks. If you wait until it turns gray, and get's a bit 'puffy' it will be much easier to pluck out, as it will come off your plants more easily and come off in large chunks.

I still have remnants in my tanks, and probably always will, but the infestation is over.

Ted


----------



## DennisRB (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes I think thats it. 

It only grows very slowly, but it is still there and It won't go away. I use flourish. Should I stop using it? I have 2 1/4 WPG and use DIY CO2. I think the growth has slowed since my last 70% water change last week. I have barley fed the fish anything since then. I reduced light to 6hours from 12. My barbs started eating some of my plants because of the food shortage I gave them. Nothing ate the algae though. I have tiger barbs, platies, red tail black shark, golden gourami, khulli loach, and a bristle nose. Will any of these eat it?


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

As far as I know (and have experienced), nothing will eat it. I have SAE's, ottos, and amanos......none would touch it. From my crude experiments, it seems that Phosphate is the only factor that contributed to its growth. I independently dosed N P K and Flourish for 3 weeks. Only when dosing P did the staghorn show growth. So, I've stopped dosing P altogether. I don't plan to ever dose it again, unless my plants show signs of needing it. My fish load should suffice as a pretty good P source.


----------



## DennisRB (Apr 13, 2004)

So my lower feeding should kill it off?


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Worked for my tank. When the staghorn turns from green/gray to gray (and puffy), it is dying/dead. It makes the tank look terrible when this happens, but it is a _good_ sign.


----------



## DennisRB (Apr 13, 2004)

Although, I done a 70% water change, drastically reduced feeding it and reduced light to 6 hours, it continues to grow well. However I used flourish. Is the flourish to blame?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

DennisRB said:


> Although, I done a 70% water change, drastically reduced feeding it and reduced light to 6 hours, it continues to grow well. However I used flourish. Is the flourish to blame?


Can you get a pic of the algae....


Jason


----------



## DennisRB (Apr 13, 2004)

Probably not, my crap camera wont take pics that close. Anyway my low feeding and light approach has resulted in my fish eating my plants and dead spots appearing on my Amazon swords. :?


----------



## DennisRB (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh joy. Now I have white fuzzy algae starting to grow too. Maybe I should get rid of my plants and grow an algae only tank. I have quite and assortment of species already.


----------

